# New at this



## Misplacedwife (Nov 16, 2010)

I have been stalking these forums for a couple of days and finally worked up the courage to make a post. My husband and I have been together for seven years (married). While last Friday he told me that I had to move out. I took along with our three year old daughter. Since he works full time and I was a SAHM. I am currently living with my parents and brother who still lives at home.

Now before I moved out my husband I lived together with our daughter and a room mate. The room mate has been a close friend of my husbands for many years. I do apologize if this does get long. 

His reasoning for having me move out is my attitude, I don’t keep the house clean enough, don’t have sex enough, and don’t cook good enough. He has also been aquising me of cheating since I don’t want to have sex. 

I have seen him since our separation a couple of times. We are planning on chatting on Friday, which I am going to make up a list of what I expect out of a husband (him). And he is supposed to make a list of what he expects out of a wife (me). That way we know where each other stands. 

I talked to him on Saturday when he took our daughter “home” for a few hours and it didn’t go good. I ended up begging him to come back. Yuck! Which was a huge mistake. Our daughter was supposed to be with him for several hours and after two hours she kept on having mommy meltdowns.  He brought her back where I just went out to the car and got her. This is the last time he has spent any time with her. Which is breaking my heart. Thankfully she doesn’t ask for him, since she has grandpa around (she is grandpa’s girl). 

Yesterday she had a minor surgery. Which he was late to and blamed me. Dd had to be there by 8:00 AM and I waited for him until 7:35 and left. Which he was very upset I didn’t call him, or leave him a note stating that I left already. I don’t feel responsible to have to call and wake him up. Anyhoot he was such a jerk at the hospital and didn’t even seem to care that she was having surgery. I know men react different to things then us girls. Than after I left the hospital with her he said he would stop by later that day to see how she was doing after he ran his errands. While he never showed up. Which I am very angry about. His daughter just had surgery and he can’t even show up to check on her!! I don’t care if him and I aren’t getting along… He was supposed to bring her earplugs for bath time instead I used cotton last night. He called and said he forgot, and would bring them by today since I am not allowed at the house, while he never brought them by and he won’t tonight since he works second shift. I mean he didn’t even call to check on her. I am not allowed to call him. 

This anger towards him is awful. The heartache. Okay this is it for now if I write anymore it is going to make me even more angry!!! Gggggrrrrrr!!!! Thanks for letting me vent.


----------

